# Detangler, dirt, stain repellent for harsh double coat



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm looking for some ideas for my Bouvier's coat. Lately I've connected with some show people and gotten advice but I'm trying to work out some specifics.

I bathed the dog with the Chris Christensen Black on Black system kit (after the shampoo was recommended here when I mentioned sun-bleached hair#. The kit adds After U Bathe, Thick and Thicker, and Ice on Ice. It was actually cheaper per ounce to buy the little sample kit than large bottles of all the products. The toning shampoo appeared to work but the results weren't amazing compared to the last time I bathed with JnJ baby shampoo and Pantene detangler. I guess I count myself lucky I didn't create a new problem applying all those products! #I rinsed really well# Needless to say, the dog wasn't impressed with all the fuss as it was like having three baths in one day. The Thick and Thicker and After U Bathe are a volumizer and rinse that are supposed to be appropriate for any coat type, have no weight and do not heavily condition. My dog's coat isn't long/full or harsh enough to judge the results. It made his coat pretty fluffy but he's still a puppy and the puppy fluff is pretty soft stuff.

I've learned that I want to avoid conditioners that soften or shine the coat since the coat should be harsh and matte. However, a detangler is desireable to aide comb-through and it has been suggested that some repel hard-water, saliva and urine stains in the beard and groin. Products recommended to me were Plush Puppy Seabreeze oil and Cowboy Magic detangler. Although these products have desireable effects, I'm not convinced the oil won't attract dirt and grit or that the Cowboy Magic won't shine the coat #it's actually called Cowboy Magic Detangler & Shine). It also seems as if the CC Ice on Ice would be similar to the Cowboy Magic -- says it repels dirt/stains, and aides brushing/comb through but is also "high sheen."

The oil seems counterintuitive but Cheryl Lecourt writes of using this on a Bouvier particularly: "Now in order to hydrate this coat and keep it from getting brittle and to prevent breakage, especially around the beard and moustache, use as a final rinse, P.P. Seabreeze Oil diluted 1 tbspn to 1 gal/4 litres water. Utilising a large car sponge, saturate the coat after shampooing and rinsing with the Seabreeze Oil mix. Leave in and don't rinse. This is truly an amazing product. It is water soluble so doesn't go greasy and won't make the coat soft or alter texture. You will get hydration, moisture, elasticity and minimise breakage. There is nothing quite like it and once hooked on this product, you will get fabulous results not only short term, but long term."

A water soluble oil?

Show folks mentioned this oil and also Proline (Green) light oil or #1 All Systems Hmectant Moisturizing Oil, Galaxy Amaze or Revive -- all for moisturizing the beard and leg furnishings. But the show people also rinse the gritty/soiled oil out of the furnishings several times a week and don't let their dogs on dirty or abrasive surfaces (sand, dirt) -- I guess they're kept in a glass case.

Anyone? Anyone have advice on oil, detangler or another formula?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The oil products are only going to be useful if you are growing/keeping the dog in full show coat. If you are clipping him shorter, or only growing for a few months, then clipping shorter, its all going to be a waste really, as these products are meant to keep the coat in top shape for a year or more and are very specialized products. Yes, the Plush Puppy is great. All of their products are awesome. The Cowboy Magic and Ice on Ice are great detanglers when misted over a wet coat, or used as a brush out spray. However, they both contain silicone, which can build up on a coat over time, and can also weaken the hair shaft and cause damage..and a little bit goes a looong way. These products are wonderful for helping keep coats detangled, and also repel dirt and debris. Personally, I prefer Show Sheen (horse product) as I like the results better, but again, with silicone products, a tiny mist goes a long way. I also often use EZ Groom's ANSWER as a spray, diluted 15:1...a tiny mist goes a long way, again. This is a great detangler, and though a bit pricey, diluted down as above, and used lightly, will last a very long time, and do a great job. Conditioners are only necessary when growing/keeping long show coat. I love Coat Handler conditioner on most coats, but it does soften some, so I don't use it on my show poodles. All conditioners will soften the coat some...to what degree, depends. Wahl makes a great conditioner, that dilutes down very far, can't think of the name..Silky something I believe. Personally, I would used conditioner sparingly if at all, and worry more about a brush out spray. If all else fails, go with Crown Royale #3..Great stuff.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> The oil products are only going to be useful if you are growing/keeping the dog in full show coat. If you are clipping him shorter, or only growing for a few months, then clipping shorter, its all going to be a waste really, as these products are meant to keep the coat in top shape for a year or more and are very specialized products. Yes, the Plush Puppy is great. All of their products are awesome. The Cowboy Magic and Ice on Ice are great detanglers when misted over a wet coat, or used as a brush out spray. However, they both contain silicone, which can build up on a coat over time, and can also weaken the hair shaft and cause damage..and a little bit goes a looong way. These products are wonderful for helping keep coats detangled, and also repel dirt and debris.* Personally, I prefer Show Sheen (horse product) as I like the results better, but again, with silicone products, a tiny mist goes a long way*. I also often use EZ Groom's ANSWER as a spray, diluted 15:1...a tiny mist goes a long way, again. This is a great detangler, and though a bit pricey, diluted down as above, and used lightly, will last a very long time, and do a great job. Conditioners are only necessary when growing/keeping long show coat. I love Coat Handler conditioner on most coats, but it does soften some, so I don't use it on my show poodles. All conditioners will soften the coat some...to what degree, depends. Wahl makes a great conditioner, that dilutes down very far, can't think of the name..Silky something I believe. Personally, I would used conditioner sparingly if at all, and worry more about a brush out spray. If all else fails, go with Crown Royale #3..Great stuff.


Glad I read ahead. We've used Show Sheen in the shop for as long as I can remember (mom used to use it on my hair when I was a kid!). One or two spritzes on a large dog is plenty. They do make "hair" (yorkies, silkies, shihtzus, etc) feel and look greasy, but this shouldn't be an issue with a Bouv. I think Show Sheen does a decent job at repelling dirt and stuff. If I spritz Auz with it (the GSD), he doesn't get as dirty as fast when he's outside. If he gets dirty, it dries and brushes out easier than if I don't use SS. I love the stuff.
What is Crown Royale #3 made for? I've heard of it, but have never used it.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Glad I read ahead. We've used Show Sheen in the shop for as long as I can remember (mom used to use it on my hair when I was a kid!). One or two spritzes on a large dog is plenty. They do make "hair" (yorkies, silkies, shihtzus, etc) feel and look greasy, but this shouldn't be an issue with a Bouv. I think Show Sheen does a decent job at repelling dirt and stuff. If I spritz Auz with it (the GSD), he doesn't get as dirty as fast when he's outside. If he gets dirty, it dries and brushes out easier than if I don't use SS. I love the stuff.
> What is Crown Royale #3 made for? I've heard of it, but have never used it.


Crown Royal has a number of brush out/scissoring sprays. I like the #3 the best, as it seems to keep texture the best, and make brushout a breeze. However, #2 isn't far off, but is better on softer coats. I love the smell of this stuff..used to use it on my show dogs only, but now I use it on everything at the salon, and find myself only reaching for the Show Sheen on short coats like labs, boxers, etc. Crown Royale is expensive, but if you buy the concentrate, it lasts a long time, diluted 15:1. If you have never tried it, give it a shot, especially on poodles, shih, malt, etc. Cherrybrook carries it, and I believe Petagree does too?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> Crown Royal has a number of brush out/scissoring sprays. I like the #3 the best, as it seems to keep texture the best, and make brushout a breeze. However, #2 isn't far off, but is better on softer coats. I love the smell of this stuff..used to use it on my show dogs only, but now I use it on everything at the salon, and find myself only reaching for the Show Sheen on short coats like labs, boxers, etc. Crown Royale is expensive, but if you buy the concentrate, it lasts a long time, diluted 15:1. If you have never tried it, give it a shot, especially on poodles, shih, malt, etc. Cherrybrook carries it, and I believe Petagree does too?


Thanks for the info. I found the spray on a few websites, amazon being one of them. I think I'll order this and give it a shot! Do you recommend using the shampoo as well for best results? (We're always ordering new kinds of shampoo!)


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have never used the shampoo, nor does anyone I know..though I know TONS of people that use the sprays..lol If you are looking to try a new shampoo, try Green Groom (sold thru Groomerschoice.com) I love this stuff..have used the regular and the oatmeal, and they are nice! Groomerschoice has great deals too..free shipping on a few gallons, and sometimes free gallons too.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> I have never used the shampoo, nor does anyone I know..though I know TONS of people that use the sprays..lol If you are looking to try a new shampoo, try Green Groom (sold thru Groomerschoice.com) I love this stuff..have used the regular and the oatmeal, and they are nice! Groomerschoice has great deals too..free shipping on a few gallons, and sometimes free gallons too.


We're using Green Groom currently, and I LOVE the stuff. We also use Fresh and Clean a lot, along with Pedagree's PDG1. The conditioner smells SO good, and works wonders on poodles with thin, flat hair.


----------

